# need some answers about swimming and bathing



## DarkSmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok so malta is a very hot tempreture country and in summer we go to the sea very often , and i live near the sea so it will be probably every day or 4-5times a week. do i need to was my dog with shampoo/conditioner every time he swims or a was under tap water is enough to remove the sea water/salt ? cause it would be too much expensive and time consuming to give him a bath everytime he goes to the sea :| 

also cause i use an anti-flea cream like advantix do i need to apply this everytime he swims? :S cause it is very expensive here or should i just check for fleas regulary and if i find something i apply advantix? 

thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We don't swim our dogs in salt water more than once a week, and I don't even bother to rinse them off afterwards. I think if they're going to swim in the sea that often I'd rinse them off afterwards. You definitely don't need to actually wash them with shampoo that often though. Mine get baths every month or two, which is more frequently than many people do it. I think most if not all flea control meds are fine with plain water, but probably not shampoo. I'm sure the website of whatever brand you plan to use will have the answers to your questions.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wait at least 2 days after applying advantix for a bath or swim. Do NOT apply it more than recommended by the manufacturer.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

When my dogs were swimming in the sea frequently, I also made sure they swam in fresh water just as frequently, or rinsed them with the garden hose. I am fortunate that they love swimming and also love going after the water from the hose, so to them it's all fun and games. When it's hot, I put out a 50 gallon horse feeding bucket and they go use it as a bathtub every 2 hours or so. So the answer is no, I didn't give them a bath with shampoo, just rinsed them with tap water from the hose or they rinsed themselves by using their tub often. In fact, they spent a couple of years without a single bath with soap or shampoo, but they were in the water so often, they never smelled bad.
Just make sure they have a good diet with fish or salmon oil supplement and they can be in the water almost like fish without their hair or skin going dry as long as they are healthy. Swimming pool water is the worst.


----------



## saltsbath (Jan 12, 2011)

*Bath Salts*

*deleted by moderator*


----------

